
WikiLeaks about to publish 300k emails by the Turkish government - Vertrauen
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/755171322288861184
======
venomsnake
What difference does it make ... Erdogan arrested 20000 people for a coup in
which 2000 participated. The torture is undergoing - all the military staff
show signs of "enhanced" interrogation. What is left of secular Turkey will be
gone by the winter.

All hail the new Ottoman empire.

The Balkans are right on their invasion route and I have no idea if NATO will
help with our protection if in 10 years Erdogan decides to make "facts on the
ground".

And yes - I consider Turkey as an enemy state from now on until it is ruled by
the same people.

